# Zenith Pilot 40mm Blue



## Watchowski

This is my first Zenith. After eyeing the El Primero for so long, I decided to go a little off my plan and get the pilot instead. The watch is stunningly beautiful in person, it is almost close to impossible to capture the Blue dial which looks greyish most of the times but when the light hits just right, it throws a spectacular blue. The nubuck strap is not a lot to write about to be honest, but the case is pretty nicely done to give off an aged effect. Overall, love my first Zenith!


----------



## Quartersawn

Congrats! 

I think I love this watch. How thick is it and how comfortable does it wear on the wrist?


----------



## Watchowski

Thanks! It is 13mm thick but doesn't feel too thick. The lugs however are a little longer than I would have liked and make the watch look bigger than it is on the wrist. The strap is thick and since it is new doesn't give too much ply so to be honest, it hasn't been very comfortable on the original strap. On changing to a different strap, it is much more comfortable though. Full disclosure - I have really thin wrists, like 6.25' at best so 40mm is usually my limit so if you have wrists same or bigger it should be comfortable.


----------



## mpalmer

That’s a sharp looking addition. Congrats on your Zenith.


----------



## dantan

Congratulations and wear your new Zenith in good health!

This is one of the Zenith’s that I am interested in.


----------



## omeglycine

The best photos of any version of the watch that I've seen. Congratulations on your new Zenith! It looks terrific.


----------



## Hizami_83

Wow! One of the nicest blue dial watch to me. May I know the lug to lug & lug width?


----------



## soaking.fused

Such an extremely beautiful watch; congrats on your new Zenith.


----------



## Watchowski

I don't have one of those measuring scales but with a regular scale I measured around 48mm.



Hizami_83 said:


> Wow! One of the nicest blue dial watch to me. May I know the lug to lug & lug width?


----------



## player67

Love that dial!


----------



## Hizami_83

Watchowski said:


> I don't have one of those measuring scales but with a regular scale I measured around 48mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Hizami_83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! One of the nicest blue dial watch to me. May I know the lug to lug & lug width?
Click to expand...

A ruler measurement will do. At 48mm it should be okay. Do post more pics on the wrist...there isn't much photo available of this blue version on the wrist.


----------



## socciomz

Congrats! Big fan of the crown, case back and dial. Great looking watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski

Hizami_83 said:


> A ruler measurement will do. At 48mm it should be okay. Do post more pics on the wrist...there isn't much photo available of this blue version on the wrist.


A few more wrist shots from the Falcon Heavy Launch


----------



## bjjkk

What a lovely watch, Zenith really does make a unique pilot watch.


----------



## dantan

I need one of these gorgeous Watches!


----------



## Hizami_83

Watchowski said:


> A few more wrist shots from the Falcon Heavy Launch


Oh no....I'm starting to regret asking you to post more pics...now I can't stop thinking about it! Haha


----------



## elchicomalo

Mesmerizingly beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## WatchWalker

THAT is a beautiful choice! Enjoy it to the fullest. I hope to add a Pilot to my collection as well one day...


----------



## Pmnealhsd

Absolutely beautiful. Great choice. Zenith is all class.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aelb771

Stunning watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex

This is my grail watch. An absolutely beautiful watch; congratulations on your new purchase. Can you post a lume shot of this beauty?


----------



## ptfly

Can't wait to see this one in person someday. Thanks for posting. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Watchowski

CaliMex said:


> This is my grail watch. An absolutely beautiful watch; congratulations on your new purchase. Can you post a lume shot of this beauty?


Here is a lume shot


----------



## dantan

I have just bought one!


----------



## dantan

Mine says “Hi”.


----------



## orbitalheel

Watchowski said:


> This is my first Zenith. After eyeing the El Primero for so long, I decided to go a little off my plan and get the pilot instead. The watch is stunningly beautiful in person, it is almost close to impossible to capture the Blue dial which looks greyish most of the times but when the light hits just right, it throws a spectacular blue. The nubuck strap is not a lot to write about to be honest, but the case is pretty nicely done to give off an aged effect. Overall, love my first Zenith!
> 
> View attachment 12862791
> 
> View attachment 12862793
> 
> View attachment 12862795
> 
> View attachment 12862797
> 
> View attachment 12862801
> 
> View attachment 12862805
> 
> View attachment 12862809


Woow that is sharp! Great pickup congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

dantan said:


> Mine says "Hi".


Awesome! How do you like it and how does it wear compared to your Speedy and SKX? How long are the lugs? Sorry for so many questions but there is no Zenith AD near me and I know how the Speedy and Seiko fit me.


----------



## dantan

Quartersawn said:


> Awesome! How do you like it and how does it wear compared to your Speedy and SKX? How long are the lugs? Sorry for so many questions but there is no Zenith AD near me and I know how the Speedy and Seiko fit me.


My wrist size is approximately 6.4 inches, so it is small.

I used to own a Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special in 45mm sizing. I loved that Watch but sold it not that long after purchasing it, because it wore too large for my wrist.

I had been missing it until Zenith announced this Watch in 40mm sizing.

I kept hounding my Authorised Dealer here about it but they kept telling me that they did not have one and were not sure whether they would receive one.

Anyway, enough of that.

This Pilot Watch in 40mm sizing is superb for my wrist!

In my opinion, it actually wears a little small for a 40mm Watch.

It is so well-proportioned, and not just the case size itself.

I would say that it wears a little smaller than my Speedy Pro and SKX from a lug-to-lug viewpoint.

The Blue Dial is expertly judged. Blue is my favourite colour but somehow, Blue Dials are so easy to get wrong.

The proportions of the hour markers, Arabic numerals, and hands, are spot-on.

I was concerned that the sizing from 45mm to 40mm might mean that some proportions are mis-managed but I am pleased to say that Zenith got all these really right!


----------



## ms55

Watchowski said:


> This is my first Zenith. After eyeing the El Primero for so long, I decided to go a little off my plan and get the pilot instead. The watch is stunningly beautiful in person, it is almost close to impossible to capture the Blue dial which looks greyish most of the times but when the light hits just right, it throws a spectacular blue. The nubuck strap is not a lot to write about to be honest, but the case is pretty nicely done to give off an aged effect. Overall, love my first Zenith!


such a beautiful watch! did you go to a local AD to purchase it? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one myself but was wondering where to do so


----------



## Watchowski

ms55 said:


> such a beautiful watch! did you go to a local AD to purchase it? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one myself but was wondering where to do so


I actually buy most of my watches through Topper. Rob has been really helpful in some of my purchases including a few Grand Seikos as well as this Zenith, I highly recommend them if you are looking to pull the trigger.


----------



## Maddog1970

Just a beautiful watch, in either size....I went with the bigger brother, 45mm, for my 7'5" (ish) wrist....just amazing...btw - lume is a close to Seiko-like that I have ever seen!


----------



## TgeekB

Maddog1970 said:


> Just a beautiful watch, in either size....I went with the bigger brother, 45mm, for my 7'5" (ish) wrist....just amazing...btw - lume is a close to Seiko-like that I have ever seen!
> 
> View attachment 13256445
> View attachment 13256447


What other size does it come in, 40mm?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan

Maddog1970 said:


> Just a beautiful watch, in either size....I went with the bigger brother, 45mm, for my 7'5" (ish) wrist....just amazing...btw - lume is a close to Seiko-like that I have ever seen!
> 
> View attachment 13256445
> View attachment 13256447


Really nice!

After selling my 45mm version a few years ago, I missed it a lot. I only sold it because of my small wrist size (6.4 inches).

That is a nice strap that you have fitted on yours, too.

I am really happy with my 40mm Blue on my wrist.


----------



## dantan

TgeekB said:


> What other size does it come in, 40mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


45mm is the more regular size but last year, Zenith introduced a 40mm size, as well.

I am happy with my newly-acquired 40mm in Blue.


----------



## wolfwatch

So beautiful, i love the dial. I have my eyes on this Zenith. Congrats


----------



## dantan

One of my concerns, prior to seeing one in the flesh and purchasing it, was whether the transition from a 45mm to a 40mm would result in ill-proportioning, not only of the case, dial, and indices, but also the size (length and width) of the hands.

I am happy to say that Zenith did a wonderful job.

There are also differences in the dial (45mm version vs 40mm version) if you look carefully.


----------



## brybajlak

Looks awesome - definitely on my list (getting too big now lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I can never seem to capture the Blue in my photos.


----------



## MartinVang

I just saw this watch at my Zenith AD, absolutely loved it! And limited to only 250 pieces!, how can these not already be spoken for? 
The price point is of course kinda high for a non in-house movement.


----------



## dantan

Hi Martin,
This Watch does have an in-house Zenith Elite movement.


----------



## MartinVang

dantan said:


> Hi Martin,
> This Watch does have an in-house Zenith Elite movement.


Really? I must be mistaken then. Im sure i read somewhere that Zenith had used a Sellita movement for this model.


----------



## dantan

MartinVang said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Martin,
> This Watch does have an in-house Zenith Elite movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I must be mistaken then. Im sure i read somewhere that Zenith had used a Sellita movement for this model.
Click to expand...

The older 45mm ones had Sellita movements but not anymore, including these 40mm ones.

https://m.zenith-watches.com/en_en_m/pilot-type-20-extra-special-40-00-1.html

Elite 679 movement

I very recently sold mine.

I got over 59 hours worth of power reserve at full wind.


----------



## MartinVang

dantan said:


> The older 45mm ones had Sellita movements but not anymore, including these 40mm ones.
> 
> https://m.zenith-watches.com/en_en_m/pilot-type-20-extra-special-40-00-1.html
> 
> Elite 679 movement
> 
> I very recently sold mine.
> 
> I got over 59 hours worth of power reserve at full wind.


Ohh I see, that great news! Makes the watch a bit more interesting. 
May I ask, why did you sell it ?


----------



## dantan

MartinVang said:


> Ohh I see, that great news! Makes the watch a bit more interesting.
> May I ask, why did you sell it ?


It was a really nice Watch, but in the end, I wore it four times, and realised that it simply did not fit into my lifestyle or how I usually dressed, and my recent philosophy is to sell Watches that I am not going to wear regularly.


----------



## MartinVang

dantan said:


> It was a really nice Watch, but in the end, I wore it four times, and realised that it simply did not fit into my lifestyle or how I usually dressed, and my recent philosophy is to sell Watches that I am not going to wear regularly.


Surely makes a lot of sense!


----------



## brianboisseree

Texture of the dial is lovely .....


----------



## ChrisVan

The blue on this watch is wonderful.


----------



## Tonystix

I love it man, rock it!


----------



## dberg

dantan said:


> It was a really nice Watch, but in the end, I wore it four times, and realised that it simply did not fit into my lifestyle or how I usually dressed, and my recent philosophy is to sell Watches that I am not going to wear regularly.


Thoughts on the 45 mm on a 7 inch wrist? How does it match up against IWC's 43 mm Pilot chronograph? Thanks.


----------



## dberg

@dantan -- did you sell your 40mm blue dialed one too? Trying to get a handle on whether a 40 mm or 45 mm would be better for a 7 inch wrist. Thanks.


----------

